# chewing paw



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, Molly (18 mth old springer spaniel) has recently started chewing her back paw ( 4 weeks) we have had her tested for mites, mange, parasites and nothing came back from tests. She doesn't do it when she is alone and vet said it may be allergy to something. Anyone else had this? She has a lampshade on her head to help stop her getting to her feet. She is on the same food as she has been for the last 10 months ( Arden Grange lamb & rice) has the same treats & peanut butter as she's always had. She gets around 2 hours of exercise per day and is ideal weight.

Can anyone help??


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Magnifying glass & bright light, is there really no sign of a sliver of glass in the pad/toes?

Claws short enough?

If it's not health related it's probably a learned behaviour. A bit like OCD in humans?

Really does not do it when alone (CCTV proof?) if only happens when someone is there is there any other body-language that might suggest it's a self-distraction anxiety issue? I would watch for the dog yawning, whites of eyes or being resistant to approach people or be overly submissive. Is it in the presence of all people?

Although not directly relevant to your situation; when I was treating one of our dogs with a cut on his knee he would lick the wound often after the application of a cream (non-irritating as I tested on me first), I found that the "cure" was to apply the smallest smear of cream then walk out of sight. The dog licked the wound and I appeared suddenly and issued a sharp "Tsst!", reapplied a light smear of cream and again walked off but watched him, it took about 15 minutes I think before he gave up and went to sleep. 

You might have some progress with distraction treats, when the dog does not lick give a treat, when it does "Tsst!"


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Some dogs will chew their paws when their Anal glands are full...


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you checked between her toes are they red and sore looking? Lexi has this on three of her feet, her two front feet are the worst and it is an allergy to something in her enviroment, we aren't sure what. Is there a point in the day it gets worse, for example when you get back from a walk. Do you walk on fields that could have possibly been treated with pesticides? Our vet has checked lexis feet and is 100% certain it is an allergen from outside but where do you start? With there been no 'cure' for allergies anyway we prevent, so vasoline on her feet before every walk inbetween her toes and round her pads, then her feet get a wash and risne down when we get back and are dried. She also has a steriod spray from the vet but thats to clear up the reaction she has already had, it isn't getting worse though so what we are doing is working.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs sometimes will chew when there is discomfort, is there any possibility that something could have entered the skin between the toes, although not the season thats what often happens with grass seeds as they are barbed they can enter but not some back out again and can even migrate up a tendon to emerge further up. Wondering it thats what could have happened something has entered and you cant actually see it now.

Dogs can also lick as a sort of "comfort" too and it can become a bad habit, often then lick granulomas form. is there any patches or hard skin formed like a callous where skin passes over bone where she lays on one side maybe if its a back foot the sdie she favours?

Only suggestion othe then this maybe would perhaps be anti-lick strips if it has just become an annoying comfort habit that might deter it see link
Anti-Lick Strip


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

My dog used to chew his paws and legs! I took him to the vets and he was treated for mites but it turned out that he actually has allergies (after skin scrapes) 

Hope this helps


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful, well informed replies, not been on the forum for a while, boy i've missed it!!!

It's strange one this as she did stop for around four days last week and then suddenly one bedtime she started having a real go at her paw again. We walk her the same places everyday ( vary direction etc) and she gets off lead time at the same common every weekend as she loves it there and we've never had a problem.

We've just got back from vets and he's baffled too, so we taking her in monday for some biopsies to see if it is demodex? Vet has warned us it is an expensive process to rule out demodex or allergies.......bring on the insurance claim forms and test to see how good our insurers are as we've not claimed yet.
Just can't stand my baby being in so much discomfort :crying:, and having a lampshade on her head is driving her insane and also covering our legs in bruises!!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

That is exactly what happened with my dog! He got treated for demodex mites but it turned out that it wasn't that. The reason he was treated for mites was because he started losing fur around his eyes because he was constantly rubbing them on furniture and his paws (which is extremely common in dogs with demodex mites) he also chewed his back back, feet and legs!
When the treatment for demodex mites didn't work the vets decided to do some skin scrapes to rule out ringworm and something else (can't remember what) these came back clear so the vets diagnosed him with allergies. He is now on half a Piriton tablet a day, sometimes he gets a full one if he seems to be itching, and I occasionally have to give him eye drops for his itchy eyes! I also bath him in Sebocalm shampoo which I bought from the vets to help sooth his skin. 10 months later he is fine as long as he takes his tablets!
Think it cost me around £180-£200 for his tests (this also included price for follow up appointment where they had to remove his stitch) he was sedated for his tests, and they took scrapings from the places that he chewed. I think that the reason he needed a stitch was from his ringworm test!

I dropped him off in the morning and picked him back up in the afternoon!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

smudgebiscuit said:


> Thank you all so much for your wonderful, well informed replies, not been on the forum for a while, boy i've missed it!!!
> 
> It's strange one this as she did stop for around four days last week and then suddenly one bedtime she started having a real go at her paw again. We walk her the same places everyday ( vary direction etc) and she gets off lead time at the same common every weekend as she loves it there and we've never had a problem.
> 
> ...


To be honest it seems an odd place for demodex to start. Also demodex is present in a lot of dogs or the mite is but most dont get a reaction as the immune system keeps them under control. Demodex dont always itch and irritate either, you mostly just see patches of hair loss as the demodex mite lives in the hair follicles. Your not always guaranteed 100% with a skin scrape to find them either I dont think. Sarcoptic on the other hand lives and burrows into the skin thats intesnsely itchy normally, and as well as a skin scrape you can get a blood test thats more liable. Demodex can sometimes be itchy buy I think mostly its when the skin becomes red and inflammed and maybe you get secondary infections along with it. Pups can get demodex from mum and its often seen in puppies more as their immature immune systems cant always keep the mite under control. However as far as I know most classic places for demodex and sarcoptic to start are face and ears, although yo can see it where hair is thinner too like elbows and groin.

Again if it should be an allergy then just one leg seems odd, if its environmental then logic would dictate that all four feet and other areas would come into contact surely? Seems odd too that she completely stopped
for around 4 days.

It might be worth trying something like the Dermacton range
Dermacton - Skin Relief for Dogs with Itchy Skin

Another thing that could possibly help might be camrosa ointment as that a barrier as well. In fact in this instance camrosa may be the better bet.
Camrosa - Dogs If you want to check that out.


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks,Sled dog hotel & CavalierOwner 
Vet did mention sarcoptic something,ringworm and also said it could be an auto immune system disease ( no symptoms anywhere else though). He is a bit baffled as like you said if it was demodex it usually appears on face and Molly is absolutely fine everywhere else. She does have a little nibble at her left back foot occasionally but nowhere near as bad as the right one and has never touched her front paws, so logic says it can't be something she's walking on? We have been giving her 10mg of cetirizine every day for 7 days but doesn't seem to have eased the symptoms at all ( she is about 16kg so maybe not enough?)
Vet has givien us some Antirobe caps to give her and has said for us to bathe her foot in Hibiscrub where it is sore.
This will be her 5th week of wearing her buster collar and she's done ever so well with it but you can tell she's fed up with it bless her.....mind you we're fed up of it as well...she's fetching all the paint off the door frames and keeps bruising and scratching our legs!

Please get beter soon molly Moo xxxxxxxx :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

smudgebiscuit said:


> Thanks,Sled dog hotel & CavalierOwner
> Vet did mention sarcoptic something,ringworm and also said it could be an auto immune system disease ( no symptoms anywhere else though). He is a bit baffled as like you said if it was demodex it usually appears on face and Molly is absolutely fine everywhere else. She does have a little nibble at her left back foot occasionally but nowhere near as bad as the right one and has never touched her front paws, so logic says it can't be something she's walking on? We have been giving her 10mg of cetirizine every day for 7 days but doesn't seem to have eased the symptoms at all ( she is about 16kg so maybe not enough?)
> Vet has givien us some Antirobe caps to give her and has said for us to bathe her foot in Hibiscrub where it is sore.
> This will be her 5th week of wearing her buster collar and she's done ever so well with it but you can tell she's fed up with it bless her.....mind you we're fed up of it as well...she's fetching all the paint off the door frames and keeps bruising and scratching our legs!
> ...


Maybe worth trying the anti lick strips, must be a lot better then the collar if they work for all concerned. Cant remember if I suggested it before heres the link
Anti-Lick Strip

Comfy collars an alternative to the lampshades are on that link too if you want a look at those.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Would she wear a sock? Or a boot? Lexi has a sock on each foot if they are really sore.
Hibiscrub works well too, thats what we use to help her feet.


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

We've tried socks, cohesive bandage etc.....gets them off

Well i have to take her into vets in an hour for her biospy...on the form it also says GA,**** and culture??

I hate her having an anesthetic but really need to find out what's causing her so much distress.

update later when i fetch her home


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry if I've missed this but has your vet checked her anal glands? If he hasn't I'd have them checked before going through expensive tests. 

If it isn't them, in the meantime some oily fish wouldn't harm her as it is good for the skin. 

Hope you find out what it is..


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks SLB, i did read a few comments on websites about a link between anal glands and itching so i asked the vet to chec them this morning whilst she under anaesthetic. Can ring to see if she can come home at 2pm, can't wait to fetch her and give her a cuddle.....it's so weird in the house without her


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there. Sorry to hear about your dogs distress.
I am not a vet and only speak from experience.
We have had dogs in with similar problems of excessive licking and chewing of paws. We have found that it could be a grain alleregy.
As I said I am not a vet but we have had great results when we have changed the dogs diet to a grain free diet.
Orijen and Acana are the obvious brands to go to, but we have results with Barking Heads Fusspot salmon and potato, and Burns Pork & Potato has worked.
the best results do come form using Orijen & Acana.

Barking Heads, Barking Heads - Fusspot - Salmon & Potato Adult Dog Food UK
ACANA Dog Food UK
Orijen Dog Food UK

If you want more info please conatct me directly.
[email protected]

Cheers Fraz.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

smudgebiscuit said:


> Thanks SLB, i did read a few comments on websites about a link between anal glands and itching so i asked the vet to chec them this morning whilst she under anaesthetic. Can ring to see if she can come home at 2pm, can't wait to fetch her and give her a cuddle.....it's so weird in the house without her


Tbh, this would be the first thing I would check, then go onto allergies. Hopefully she is home now?


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got her home, she's fine but we're £350 worse off :tongue_smilie:

Vet said her anal glands were quite full, so you never know maybe it was that? But she's had the biopsy and other scrapes and fungal tests done now to rule any nasties out and need to wait a few days for results. 

fingers crossed that whatever it is can be treated easily 

Thanks for everyones suggestions & experiences, will keep you posted on results xxx


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

smudgebiscuit said:


> Just got her home, she's fine but we're £350 worse off :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Vet said her anal glands were quite full, so you never know maybe it was that? But she's had the biopsy and other scrapes and fungal tests done now to rule any nasties out and need to wait a few days for results.
> 
> ...


Won't you just be p*ssed off if you'd just paid £350 for an anal gland clearing :lol:

I know how you feel though I'd like to rule everything out, but I think I'd have checked anal glands first  lets hope it's all clear.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I havent read all the replies
but I would add to do with allergies that they can just appear
I was on penicillin loads as a child for tonsillitis but developed a reaction to it at age 19.


I really hope you get some answers


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm afraid I've only skimmed this post but I have a friend with a 5 yr old springer who started to chew dreadfully on his leg. Then, he then seemed to develop pain when jumping up onto sofas etc. It turned out that he needs a hip replacement, which they can ill-afford  - It took several months to diagnose this condition and I am sure your vet is on the ball but it might be worth asking him/her to discount this possibility? Sorry, not an encouraging post and it could be coincidental but thought it worth a mention  Good luck and looking forward to hearing positive new in due course  x


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Hell yes....i may have just paid for the most expensive anal gland clearing in history!!!!

Vet checked her legs/hips to see if he could see anything else going on so hopefully it's not a hip thing, but thanks for the suggestion anyway

She's ok now, just a bit whiney and keeps scooting-presume she has a sore bum from the anal gland emptying.

May try giving her some chicken :001_wub:


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all,
Just got back from vets and he thinks it's allergies, no sign of demodex, sarcoptic nasties or any other parasites...best of all no cancer or auto immune disease!! yipee 
Only downside is finding what the heck she's allergic to.....he's told us to put her on a pork & sweet potato diet for 4 weeks then if no improvement then he'll start allergy tests..says he just wants to make sure it's not her food,treats etc before starting more very expensive tests.

So good news and bad news really, it better not be her food 'cos we've just bought her a new back of Arden Grange Lamb & Rice at £40 a bag!!!!!!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

smudgebiscuit said:


> Hi all,
> Just got back from vets and he thinks it's allergies, no sign of demodex, sarcoptic nasties or any other parasites...best of all no cancer or auto immune disease!! yipee
> Only downside is finding what the heck she's allergic to.....he's told us to put her on a pork & sweet potato diet for 4 weeks then if no improvement then he'll start allergy tests..says he just wants to make sure it's not her food,treats etc before starting more very expensive tests.
> 
> So good news and bad news really, it better not be her food 'cos we've just bought her a new back of Arden Grange Lamb & Rice at £40 a bag!!!!!!!


Take the food to a shelter - I'm sure they'd appreciate it (thats if you can spare it) and switch her to raw 

I'm pretty sure you just paid £350 for an anal gland cleaning though.. unless she's been chewing her paw whilst waiting 

Great to know that there is no nasties.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Did your vet talk about keeping a feeding diary ?

Bear in mind it will take a few days from stopping feeding a trigger protein for it to leave the dog's system. 

Raw is a good solution to consider.


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally had allergy tests back and molly is allergic to beef,pork,lamb and milk and very allergic to dust mites and storage mites!!!! What a nightmare 

Just purchased a bag of lamb Arden Grange as it said it was less likely to cause allergies and also vet put her on pork and sweet potato diet for 3 weeks to see if it was her food-except it turns out she's allergic to pork as well so it's all been pointless!!!

Vet is sending off for a desensitisation thing from Holland to see if it'll cure the dust/storgae mite allergy and we changing her back to Arden Grange chicken food


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

smudgebiscuit said:


> Finally had allergy tests back and molly is allergic to beef,pork,lamb and milk and very allergic to dust mites and storage mites!!!! What a nightmare
> 
> Just purchased a bag of lamb Arden Grange as it said it was less likely to cause allergies and also vet put her on pork and sweet potato diet for 3 weeks to see if it was her food-except it turns out she's allergic to pork as well so it's all been pointless!!!
> 
> Vet is sending off for a desensitisation thing from Holland to see if it'll cure the dust/storgae mite allergy and we changing her back to Arden Grange chicken food


What a nightmare thats quite a list, I suppose food insnt so bad because you can control what goes into her, not so easy controlling environmental factors. have a look at the link Ive enclosed there is details on there of products that help control dust mites and things. Ive a feeling too but you would have to check that Acclaim 2000 the environmental flea treatment does dust mites too in the home, I know the flea treatment is long lasting too not sure about dust mites, but something like these may perhaps help
Allergy Preventatives - Bio-Life International Ltd

Other then this Camrosa ointment as well as healing and soothing is also a barrier cream dont know if that might help with the itchy paws.
Camrosa - Dogs


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you sled dog hotel....was quite a shock when we had results back!!!!


Thanks for recommendations-will have a look and see if we can call all the little bliters!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

smudgebiscuit said:


> Finally had allergy tests back and molly is allergic to beef,pork,lamb and milk and very allergic to dust mites and storage mites!!!! What a nightmare
> 
> Just purchased a bag of lamb Arden Grange as it said it was less likely to cause allergies and also vet put her on pork and sweet potato diet for 3 weeks to see if it was her food-except it turns out she's allergic to pork as well so it's all been pointless!!!
> 
> Vet is sending off for a desensitisation thing from Holland to see if it'll cure the dust/storgae mite allergy and we changing her back to Arden Grange chicken food


If you have carpets in your house, dyson animal hoovers are supposed to be great for people with dust allergies....maybe it would help with dog allergies too? If you already have a dyson or don't have carpets I don't know what to suggest! Lol. Poor doggy! Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## lillkat (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi 
Trisha here, I have a jack russell with the same problem. So off to the vet we go about the chewing on the front paw. 
Well, I must admit I was a bit floored by his reply which was " its a physcological thing". In other words its all in his head, the bucket didnt do any good but by watching him I found that when my 2 sons argued this would set him off, so, yes I'm really inclined to agree with my vet who I've been going to for 30 years.
Please ask your vet on your next visit what his opinion is on this. So in not vet terms I'd say if he was human he would be on valium or some drug like this. So his front paw has become discoloured from this bloody chewing but he's happy and healthy. So as long as it isnt a health problem I'm not as worried as I was, and all I do if I see him at it is just tell him no in a very gentle voice he gets what I mean.
This might not have helped you but I hope it has at least given you food for thought, as long as your baby is healthy I think its just 1 of those things you have to put up with, throw the bucket away, cause as soon as you take it off they'll be back at it. 
Nice to talk with you in a funny type of way, best wishes, Trisha


----------

